# Swag Light Over Table



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We did this mod so long ago, I forgot it was a mod. One of our first camping trips was cold and rainy, so we bought a jigsaw puzzle, but the light at the table was too bad. The lamp we had took up too much room, so a quick trip to Wal-Mart saved the day. We made a swag light rather than buying one so the cord was plenty long. We cut a piece of wood just small enough to fit in the track for the rear slide, but big enough not to fall out. We screwed a cup screw into this little block of wood. We took off the little plastic cap at the end of the track, slid the piece of wood in, and replaced the cap. Now, we just hang the light from the hook when we need it. You can adjust where the lamp hangs and it does not interfere with the slide. It plugs in under the booth. We like it so much, it goes up every time, first thing. We even found a lampshade that sort of matches the interior, so it looks factory. (note: we take it down and lay it on the bed before we slide in)

I posted a picture in the gallery.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Great mod!! Simple but appears to be very useful!! Have to check into that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does that use the same plug that the rear bed uses or did you find another plug?

Can you get a close up shot of the connection? Just want to see how you did it so that it does not interfere with the bed's slide.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

missouri....
In 2003, the 25RSS ceiling lights are in a different arrangement:

In the queen slide, it's still in the center...where it needed to be near the headboard to make a good reading light.

The one directly outside your slide is relocated directly over the window of the dinette table.

The one near your a/c is near the kitchen stove. (near as I can tell)

I often wondered why they didn't put either a yard light, or a light inside the back door somewhere. If you use this as your entrance at night...there is not light! No switch, no light! You have to walk all the way into the unit to turn one on. Nearest one would be in the queen slide, or over the dinette window. Strange.

We use the back door more often because it's closest to the kitchen/dinette, and the door is much wider.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

The camper is still in storage, so I can't easily get a photo, but I'll see if I can draw it for you. (see gallery). We have an electric outlet in the seat of the booth (right side, where electricity enters the camper) I assumed everyone does - probably a bad assumption. I drape the cord over to the window valence and then down the wall to the plug. Make sure the cord is plenty long, that was farther than the cord on the swag kit, so we bought the pieces individually.

All together, the parts were around $20, but I did buy a pretty fancy shade that looks like handmade paper.

I think it is easy enough without a photo, but if you still need one, I'll try to remember to take one when we got get the camper out of winter storage.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

If there were a light directly over the table, we might not have done this, however, it does add a certain ambiance.... : )

I know what you mean about the back door. We always have a small lamp on the "TV" shelf (or whatever you want to call it) that stays on dim all night long. I thought twice about plugging in a motion detector night light into that receptacle (the dogs would keep tripping it) But that might work for you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> The camper is still in storage, so I can't easily get a photo, but I'll see if I can draw it for you. (see gallery). We have an electric outlet in the seat of the booth (right side, where electricity enters the camper) I assumed everyone does - probably a bad assumption. I drape the cord over to the window valence and then down the wall to the plug. Make sure the cord is plenty long, that was farther than the cord on the swag kit, so we bought the pieces individually.
> 
> All together, the parts were around $20, but I did buy a pretty fancy shade that looks like handmade paper.
> 
> ...


Nice "drawing"...









That does however explain it perfectly. No problem sliding the bed back in with that piece of wood still in the runner?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So simple who would thought
Nice Mod








Don


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

no problem because there are a couple inches of runner left over when the slide is in, and the block is only about 1 inch long. We always slide it all the way back when we take down the lamp, but it is loose enough that it would push out of the way if we forgot it.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Great mod, I really like it. With a little luck I can get it done by rally time.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy a swag light? I looked at Walmart and Home Depot and neither had anything like it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Both stores should have them but they may not call them swag. If you look at the boxes of lights for the dinning room or breakfast nook area that have hanging lights you will see a lot of styles from Chandeliers to small spot lights. They will have long cords that you cut to required length and chain that you also cut to the required length.

You can also change out the 110 vac bulb for a 12 vdc bulb if you want, just remember to plug it into the correct voltage source.


----------

